
Optimizing Indirect Memory References with milk - CapitalistCartr
http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2967948
======
more_original
These press releases are terrible. It took me quite a while to find the
original paper:

 _Optimizing Indirect Memory References with milk_

[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2967948](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2967948)

(seems to be available without paywall)

~~~
forgotpwtomain
> These press releases are terrible. It took me quite a while to find the
> original paper:

Was about to post the same-thing, how do these articles get past the editor?
At any-rate it may be worth switching to the ACM publication link, the mit-
news page is totally uninformative.

[Optimizing Cache Performance for Graph
Analytics]([https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.01362](https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.01362))
also looks to be relevant (same ,authors Aug 2016).

------
convolvatron
the press release is terrible. the paper is fine. this is really interesting
work. of course the paper gives a much more nuanced view of the performance
benefits.

this is effectively scheduling to hide memory latency (ala SMT) except done
entirely dynamically, with batching to support locality.

the most impressive part of the paper isn't just the speedup, but the speedup
in the presence of the substantial overhead involved in capturing, scheduling,
and restoring the closures.

it would be nice if the super-fine-grained threading model made more than the
occasional appearance. it opens up a lot of potential for hiding all kinds of
latencies. if a runtime can reap substantial benefits, imagine what an
architecture could do (i.e. SMT)

------
tempodox

        An error occurred while processing your request.
        Reference #50.bfc0c16d.1473861325.1484741f
    

I guess the milk went stale.

~~~
_delirium
It looks like the link here is trying to deep-link the PDF, which will work if
you've already visited it "properly", but not if you haven't (haven't dug into
what precisely it's checking, maybe a cookie, or your IP). You have to click
through from here:
[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2967948](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2967948)

